# Outlook 2007 0x800CCC0F & Other Errors



## chesterthebear (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi All,
No, I don't think this is in the wrong place...
I think I have a firewall problem.

A few weeks ago, I installed an upgrade of Adobe CS4. Unfortunately, that upgrade automatically installed a copy a McAfee program. I'm not even sure I know which one it was.

Trouble is, I have AVG Pro installed, so withinin a couple of hours I noticed that my email wasn't sending. I suspected a conflict and, sure enough, there was McAfee sitting there.

I uninstalled McAfee, and then downloaded and ran their uninstall program (it seems "uninstall" doesn't actually uninstall McAfee, but that's a rant for elsewhere).

The problem went away. Outlook was back to normal... for a couple of hours and then the 0x800CCC0F error kept coming back. It would receive mail ok, but couldn't send.

The next day, I NEEDED to send a file, so tried doing that through my own webmail account, and then through Hotmail. In both cases, I couldn't successfully upload the file that needed to be sent.

I then tried Thunderbird with EXACTLY the same account settings as Outlook, and it worked... for about two hours, then it broke down too.

Today, I found an entry in this forum that recommended flushing the DNS cache and rebooting. That seemed to work, but again, after about 2 hours, the problem came back in Outlook, but not when uploading to hotmail.

I am at wit's end. I have no idea what to try next other than retrieving the axe from my car.

Any thoughts?


----------



## AdrianG (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi there!
The error code u got in Outlook is indication that indeed the Firewall is acting on it. Try to disable the email scanning component of ur AVG Pro especially for outgoing.
Pls update us


----------



## chesterthebear (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry Adrian,
The outgoing email scanning component of AVG Pro IS disabled!
Any other suggestion?


----------

